# Breed Preference for Wool?



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello! New to the fiber board. 

I was wondering if there was a breed preference for handspinners?

I would like to get a small flock of sheep to compliment my goat's browsing. I've always had a lingering interest in fiber arts and the handspinning market. I know people will have their personal preferences, but I just wondered what the majority preference was, if there was one?

Bluefaced Leicesters? Icelandics? Jacobs?

I would love to hear your preference or input, why and what the going rate is. 

*
Oh, oh, oh; while I have an audience... What about angora mohair? *tehe**


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

The sheep that do best in your climate and will fit your farm will be the best breed. 

Get sheep that work well with your management style and infrastructure, all wool is good for something (though yes, some are nicer than others for handspinning, still.)

Do you want to be out there in late winter, checking sheep for multiple births? If you want lots of meat, then high birth rates are great. However, you also end up with bottle babies some of the time. 

Do you want sheep that are seasonal breeders, so you can keep the ram with the ewes all year? Primitive breeds tend to retain seasonality. 

If you're not breeding, neither of these things will matter.

Do you use a herd dog? Some breeds do not flock as well as others (primitive breeds tend to scatter more than the more 'recent' breeds).

Do you have issues with large animals (can you flip a 300 lb sheep to trim feet)? Do you intend to sell the meat - and if so do you care if you have a large animal or not? If there'll be meat involved and a professional butcher, you need a critter big enough to make the fees worthwhile (and that's all I'll say on that subject - we try to avoid discussions of butchers here, but do think about it).

What about your feeding arrangements? Do you need to feed hay? for how long? Do you have infrastructure that allows for feeding without them getting hay all over themselves? Do you live in a climate where coating the sheep is an option? Note that you cannot coat some breeds (like Icelandic - the fleece will just felt) or in some climates (very damp and you get nasty stuff growing in the wool, very hard on the sheep as well as damaging the fleeces). 

More questions than answers, but hopefully it gets you started.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I do not use a herd dog.

I am fine with large animals. I think I would prefer a large animal, but it's not a strong preference. (I understand the butcher portion, I started a similar thread on the sheep forum; but wanted to discuss it with fiber folks as well.  )

I'm okay with possible bottle babies. I have dairy goats as well and had boers in the past.

Climate will be NC/TN/VA appalachian. (prefer to not be too detailed with location on the web)

Seasonal vs nonseasonal can be worked either way, since I keep the buck goats away from the does. So the management wouldn't be a stretch either way (I think).

I think we'll be able to set the hay up in a way to keep them out of it. Goats are bad for wasting hay as well.

No problem with the questions! They are quite thought provoking and great.  I am very open to suggestions and input. I love to learn from other people.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

If I were to keep sheep (and sometimes Paul keeps trying to convince me), I'd start off with Corriedale, Romney, Shetland, Jacob, Suffolk, Icelandic, CVM, CA Red .... some where in there we would have to get rid of all the rest of the livestock .....

I prefer to buy my wool, either raw or processed, mostly from local fiber herds. I have quite a selection around here and what I pay for even processed wool is less than I would have to spend to feed & vet an animal.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

> I prefer to buy my wool, either raw or processed, mostly from local fiber herds. I have quite a selection around here and what I pay for even processed wool is less than I would have to spend to feed & vet an animal.


So true. But the younger spinners seem to find it necessary to try having their own for awhile. Some thinking they are going to make money. They sure end up with lots of wool AND expense. But---hey, I did it too in my day. However, I have discovered lots of different kinds of wool that I probably would not have tried if I had all that wool of my own. Like BFL, California Red, and Poly-pay--new to me but nice.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I like Corriedale. I also have Corriedale x Black Welsh Mountain with lovely, black fleece. I love Blue Faced Leicester, but they are big.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I appreciate all the input.

I do realize that it would be cheaper to simply purchase it as needed.

My higher priority was to actually just have sheep(to balance the pasture and to just plain have sheep, I'm weird, I know). I figured if I was going to have sheep, might as well have wool sheep, especially if I want to dabble in fiber or know people who spin.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

My favorites fleeces are Romney and Shetland. If I were to own my own sheep I'd have the Shetland. They are small, pocket sheep sort of. I prefer the single coat fleeces to the double coat, much softer.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

We have sheep, and it is a value added thing to have the wool, as well as butcher lambs. They are wonderful animals, a joy to raise, a bit of a trial to shear (sometimes we have the shearer, sometimes not) but all in all, a blessing. I have a spinners' flock- and a trio of registered fiber Jacobs. (lambs in spring!) Love the crosses here too- BFL for crimp and luster, crossed with Shetland, soft and long- to name one. I cull the less than desirable fleeced animals- as well as the problem birthers. 
I did have angora's- LOVE the kid mohair- but they were hard on the barn, and not great with the sheep, so away they went. (rethinking that decission...., miss the mohair!)
Looking forward to hearing what you decide! 
Remember to purchase the best stock you can afford- I would not purchase fleece animals at a livestock auction. 
Enjoy the journey, most of all...
editing to add- we have dairy goats that run with the sheep. They do well together- they eat different things in the pasture.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

wolffeathers said:


> to simply purchase it as needed.


Purchase as needed? ound: You are new here! :cute:

Seriously doubt many here can remember the last time they bought fiber because they actually _needed _it. :ashamed:

You'll learn!



> and to just plain have sheep, I'm weird, I know


Not around here, you aren't! :buds:


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I seriously can't remember the last time I bought fiber because I NEEDED it! bwahahahhaahaha I buy fiber because I seriously WANT it, fall in love with it, need to try something new!

That being said, my favorites (this week) are Romney or BFL crosses, but a fiber buddy gave me some of her Icelandic that is reallly very nice.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh ladies I buy fiber every time I NEED a fix . Not necesarly need it to do anything with just NEED it, and NEED it now! It's an addiction plain and simple. I have approx. 30 fleeces in my basement, then there is the yarn, prepared fibers, and sundry other things I NEEDED along the way. I NEEDED them so much that I almost NEEDED more while at the MFF.

I'm a very NEEDY person


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Me too. Marchie Me tooooooo


----------



## uglydogsfarm (Aug 30, 2012)

Wolffeathers - honestly, find a breed that excites you... find a breed that you will be excited to see every time you go to the barn. If you love your breed of sheep, you will build a market for their products.

I couldn't pick just one so we raise three breeds... If I were smart, I would just focus my time, money, and resources on one breed. But I am not smart. ;-)

As far as the wool grows, our merino fleeces sell themselves, but I love working with our medium grade fleeces just as well... 

In the middle of winter when you just want to stay in the house, you want to have sheep that make you smile when you get to the barn... look at as many different breeds as you can!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

uglydogsfarm ... I see you're new here! Welcome to The Fold!

post often!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to the Fold Uglydogsfarm (UDF)! I'm glad you have joined us. It sounds like you have a lot to offer.


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

Wolffeathers, I've sold 2 Bluefaced Leicester rams into the area that you mention - around Wytheville, VA. They are being used on a large flock of Dorsets. The new owners are thrilled with the crossbred lambs vigor and growth rate. And since his wife is getting interested in handspinning, she is very happy with the fleece on both the purebred rams and their crossbred daughters (known as mules). The rams are thriving in that environment. 
If you have questions about BFLs, I'd be happy to answer, or you can find a lot of info on the breed association website Bluefaced Leicester Union of North America

Lisa @ Somerhill
Somerhill Farm


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

wolffeathers said:


> Oh, oh, oh; while I have an audience... What about angora mohair? *tehe*


Angora mohair, tehe ? :huh:

Why, I'll have you know that's the fiber combination of the goddesses. 

I don't (yet) know about the spinning, but it sure is dreamy to knit with.

Along those lines, I want to hear more about that stuff WIHH got from WAYYYYYY up north, off them yaks, er sumthin'.......


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I love my finnsheep. I love their wool. I love corriedale. I love Blue Faced Leister, shetland, and romney. I want to try some rambouillet. I bought some really nice cross breed fleeces that are absolutely wonderful! I love blends with alpaca and mohair. I love soft crimpy wool. If you want to get into the fiber market - even just for yourself - find a wool that YOU like. Everyone likes something different and each for a different reasons from each other. I didn't like what I produced from wensleydale or cotswold - but it's probably more my issue than the fleece since so many others love it. I didn't like horned dorset. Or Fauklin Island. Different wools are best in different applications - Do you want heavy sweaters and jackets? Weaving? Felting? Or next-to-the-skin? Rugs? Hats? Scarves? Decide what you want the wool to do the most of and look at breeds that produce that kind of wool. It's all very individual.

PS- my sheep paid for themselves this year two times over. I haven't sold any fleeces, but will have to next year. I don't have the space and I know I will never have time to spin it all let alone knit something so someone else might as well enjoy some while my sheepies are out there growing more for me.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> you mean the qiviut? Oh yes, dreamy awesome wonderful nonfelting thermal stuff.
> 
> I have an earflap hat I am planning on knitting with the qiviut yarn along with baby camel yarn and some yak yarn and some cashmere. Its gonna be my -40ÂºF hat.


How far north might one have to find themselves haply wandering about before they could expect to stumble upon appreciable amounts of the stuff hanging from the occasional snag in the timber ? :whistlin:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I read Farley Mowat as a boy....and read of his works to my own sons on many occasions.

It could be said that the extreme Canadian north is very familiar to me, and there are times that I long for it. 

For the adventurous, with young boys to shape and mold, you might look into procuring a copy of "Lost in the Barrens", a.k.a. "Two Against the North", by Canadian author, Farley Mowat. :bow:


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

My local wool shop sells qiviut. They keep the little treasures safe in a locked glass case. There is a co-op in some tiny northern village that produces qiviut as the source of income for the folks there. 

The little balls of qiviut sell for about $45. The colours are very rich. I just want to hold one and sniff one to see what it is like.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh! Oh!.....Ernest T. Seton, even !

For those impressionable young boys, you just got to procure a copy of "Two Little Savages". 

WIHH, I just knew you was one of the Old People.....all temporal age indications aside. :grin:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Ooh, this reminds me that I have that skein of qiviut I spun during TdF to do sumthin wif still.

Too busy with my kid mohair right now though. :nanner:

To the OP: I think Romeldale might be the best wool ever. EVER.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I want Shetland and Pygora ! Jes sayin' ......


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

I second uglydogsfarm's advice to buy what excites you. I have Scottish Blackfaced sheep. They - and their relative, the Swaledale, are the sheep I grew up seeing on the fells of Northern England and of course up in the highlands of Scotland. Their wool is not next to the skin soft, but oh, when I'm washing dishes, the sight of them contentedly grazing on our mountainside in the rain and fog sends shivers down my spine! Nothing spells H.O.M.E to me more than nasty, horrible weather and rugged blackfaced sheep 

So,I'll buy soft yarn and fiber for baby gifts, hats and mittens and use my own for tough, heavy sweaters and maybe rugs and saddle pads.

Pauline


----------

